# DTH recharge from SBI freedom!



## D-TOX (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone! How to recharge DTH (airtel) from SBI freedom! What to fill in merchant name? Merchant data ( , separated), amount (min. and max.)! Thanks!!


----------



## baiju (Jul 24, 2014)

I use sbi freedom for recharging Videocon D2H. After logging into the app select Top-up/Recharge > DTH Recharge > Then enter DTH Vendor Name (Videocon in my case), DTH Account Number and Amount. I have tried a minimum of Rs.100/-.


----------

